# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Embalses internacionales

## embalses al 100%

He creado este tema para recaudar informacion sobre ciertos embalses situeados en otras zonas del mundo y que tiene algunas rarezas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os cuento:

Segun he visto en ciertos videos de youtube hay algunos embalses que tienen desaguaderos algo inusuales.Os dejo un link para que lo veais.http://www.youtubhttp://www.youtube....eature=related

----------


## juanlo

> Os cuento:
> 
> Segun he visto en ciertos videos de youtube hay algunos embalses que tienen desaguaderos algo inusuales.Os dejo un link para que lo veais.http://www.youtubhttp://www.youtube....eature=related


Revisa el link, no me funciona.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

sólo le sobran algunas cosas

este es el correcto (creo):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vciA9-01M88

----------


## Luján

Ese tipo de aliviadero no es tan extraño. Se denomina _Agujero de la Gloria_. Es España tenemos ejemplos (Embalse de Benageber).

Lo que me resulta extraño es que el agujero no tenga ninguna indicación, como los postes verticales del de Benageber.

_Embalses al 100%_, Gracias por el link

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Ese tipo de aliviadero no es tan extraño. Se denomina _Agujero de la Gloria_. Es España tenemos ejemplos (Embalse de Benageber).
> 
> Lo que me resulta extraño es que el agujero no tenga ninguna indicación, como los postes verticales del de Benageber.
> 
> _Embalses al 100%_, Gracias por el link


Hola a todos, Hola Luján.
El embalse del Taibilla (T.M. de Nerpio-Albacete) posee otro ejemplo de este tipo de aliviadero de cáliz.
La fotografía es de la página web de la MCT (Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla), yo, espero visitarlo pronto y dejarlo bien retratado, como se merece.



Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias, no sabia que existia ninguno en España. Sin tragar agua parece aun mas impresionante. Creé este tema porque pensaba que era una especie de fotomontaje(por asi decirlo) pero parecia real y de hecho lo es. Gracias Luján por arreglarme el link.

----------


## Xuquer

> Ese tipo de aliviadero no es tan extraño. Se denomina _Agujero de la Gloria_. Es España tenemos ejemplos (Embalse de Benageber).
> 
> Lo que me resulta extraño es que el agujero no tenga ninguna indicación, como los postes verticales del de Benageber.
> 
> _Embalses al 100%_, Gracias por el link



Mas que indicación, esos muretes podrían ser la salvación de una hipotetica embarcación, asi como evitar que grandes troncos sean tragado por el agujero...en mi opinión.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Mas que indicación, esos muretes podrían ser la salvación de una hipotetica embarcación, asi como evitar que grandes troncos sean tragado por el agujero...en mi opinión.


Tienes toda la razón.

Seguro que sería espectacular (y temerario) utilizar el canal del aliviadero como un tobogán de agua  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . El problema sería a la salida.... que no hay piscina.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esos embalses donde se han grabado los videos seguramente no serian navegables. Y sobre lo de utulizarlos de tobogan, ¿donde va a parar la tuberia?

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Echarle un vistacico a este video de youtube. Yo no daría un euro por estar dentro de esa embarcación.
Un saludo
Antonio 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHjHK...eature=related

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola a todos.
> Echarle un vistacico a este video de youtube. Yo no daría un euro por estar dentro de esa embarcación.
> Un saludo
> Antonio 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHjHK...eature=related



miedito me da  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> miedito me da


Y creo que a los que estaban en allí también. Se ve como vacío.

Por otro lado, es bastante probable que la mayoría de las embarcaciones que pueden navegar por los embalses quedaran encalladas contra el propio aliviadero (como la del vídeo). Hay que tener en cuenta que la capa de agua sobre el hormigón del aliviadero será de unos pocos centímetros.

Otra cosa serían las neumáticas, las pedaletas y los kayaks.

----------


## Juandi

Un tipo de presa realmente curioso es la de bóvedas múltiples. Quizás la más representativa sea la de Daniel johnson, que si mal no recuerdo es la mayor de esta tipología. Os dejo aquí unos enlaces para que le echeis un vistazo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXGfOj9LLno
http://images.google.es/imgres?imgur...a%3DX%26um%3D1

En España hay una presa de esta tipología, pero mucho más pequeña. Es la de Meicende en Galicia (creo que en la provincia de La Coruña).

----------


## Luján

> Un tipo de presa realmente curioso es la de bóvedas múltiples. Quizás la más representativa sea la de Daniel johnson, que si mal no recuerdo es la mayor de esta tipología. Os dejo aquí unos enlaces para que le echeis un vistazo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXGfOj9LLno
> http://images.google.es/imgres?imgur...a%3DX%26um%3D1
> 
> En España hay una presa de esta tipología, pero mucho más pequeña. Es la de Meicende en Galicia (creo que en la provincia de La Coruña).



Curiosa e impresionante.

Su estructura recuerda a las construcciones antiguas de iglesias y catedrales, con esos muros como si fueran contrafuertes. Es posible que con este tipo de estructura se consiga ahorrar material, haciendo las partes internas de las bóvedas mas finas, ya que el esfuerzo que deberían soportar se transmite hacia los "contrafuertes".

----------


## perdiguera

Seguro 
Son como las hacían los romanos pero más grandes

----------


## lenos

> Hola a todos.
> Echarle un vistacico a este video de youtube. Yo no daría un euro por estar dentro de esa embarcación.
> Un saludo
> Antonio 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHjHK...eature=related


Hola,

Creo que eso no es ningún tipo de embarcación. En este vídeo se observa mejor. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlPj3...eature=related

salu2.

----------


## Luján

> Hola,
> 
> Creo que eso no es ningún tipo de embarcación. En este vídeo se observa mejor. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlPj3...eature=related
> 
> salu2.



Qué pasada! :EEK!: 

Si es un mirador con forma de barco!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nos hemos dejado tomar el pelo :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Tiene que ser impresionante estar ahí

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estaria guay ver un agujero de esos tan de cerca, incluso estaria mejor si hubiera un mirador justo encima.

----------


## Josean

Hola.

¿Sabeis qué ventaja tienen este tipo de aliviaderos respecto de los 'otros'?

Gracias. Voy a ver si encuentro (y subo) unas fotos del embalse de Valdeinfierno en Lorca que juraría tenía un aliviadero 'de este estilo'.

----------


## Luján

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Sabeis qué ventaja tienen este tipo de aliviaderos respecto de los 'otros'?
> 
> Gracias. Voy a ver si encuentro (y subo) unas fotos del embalse de Valdeinfierno en Lorca que juraría tenía un aliviadero 'de este estilo'.


Ventajas no sé, pero seguramente se realizen estos tipos de aliviaderos cuando el terreno no permite la realización en la misma presa de los aliviaderos "tradicionales"

----------


## Juandi

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Sabeis qué ventaja tienen este tipo de aliviaderos respecto de los 'otros'?
> 
> Gracias. Voy a ver si encuentro (y subo) unas fotos del embalse de Valdeinfierno en Lorca que juraría tenía un aliviadero 'de este estilo'.


Las ventajas del aliviadero en cáliz o "Morning Glory" son:

1) Flexibilidad muy grande de ubicación. El vertedero puede ubicarse en muchos puntos, apartados de las laderas (lo quesignifica menos problemas en cuanto posibles aterramientos, caidas de bolos al canal de desagüe, etc.)

Esta flexibilidad supone que el aliviadero sea independiente del cuerpo de presa, esto hace que sea muy útil en presas que no pueden tener el aliviadero sobre sí mismas, ya sea por las caracteristicas geomorfológicas de la cerrada (como el embalse de Quentar que siendo una bóveda tiene un aliviadero lateral) o bien por la propia tipología de la presa (como las demateriales sueltos). Si además, de no poder colocar el aliviadero sobre la propia presa, no disponemos de espacio para colocar uno lateral el aliviadero esn cáliz es una buena solución.

2) Tiene una gran longitud de vertido en relación al espacio que ocupa. Esto se debe a que es circular.

3) Al ser su alimentación radial y el pozo vertical se asegura, para un amplio rango de caudales, que funciona en presión (de este modo sabemos como funciona nuestro aliviadero y podemos estimar el caudal aliviado)

Como incoveniente decir que al ser un aliviadero que tiene una parte en presión el caudal evacuado es menor que uno en lámina libre.

El funcionamiento del morning glory para caudales cercanos (o iguales) al de diseño es:

- Tramo en lámino libre (zona del labio del vertedero)
- En presión (pozo vertical)
- Lámina libre (conducción en túnel aireado)

El esquema es el siguiente:
 

Si nos fijamos después del pozo (cuando se pone el canal en horizontal) hay un "escalón" en techo. Tiene dos misiones:
a) Despegar el flujo del agua de la pared superior de manera que se cree la superficie libre
b) Al despegar el flujo se permite la entrada de aire por el tubo de aireación, creando un flujo en lámina libre.

Como curiosidad decir que el nombre de "Morning Glory" viene por una flor que tiene una forma similar

 

Espero haber contestado correctamente, si hay algo que pueda explicar mejor no dudeis en preguntar. :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy buena explicacion y, por cierto, bonita flor.

----------


## Xuquer

Pasmaoo  :EEK!:   gracias Juandi, por mi perfecta la explicación , Gracias  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## manuelra

Embalse de Alto do Lindoso, Portugal, cerca de la frontera española
Aquí podeis ver un vídeo de mi visita:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdKGkOsDMvk

----------


## juanlo

Buena pared Manuelra, esa es de las que me gustan.

----------


## Kai

> Esos embalses donde se han grabado los videos seguramente no serian navegables. Y sobre lo de utulizarlos de tobogan, ¿donde va a parar la tuberia?


Para que se usan ese tipo de aliviadero?

----------


## Luján

> Para que se usan ese tipo de aliviadero?


Como todos los aliviaderos, un aliviadero de tipo agujero de la gloria (Glory Hole) se usa para evitar que el agua sobrepase la coronación de la presa, produciendo así graves daños en la misma.

La diferencia es que este tipo de aliviadero se puede situar separado del propio cuerpo de la presa.

----------


## Luján

> Un tipo de presa realmente curioso es la de bóvedas múltiples. Quizás la más representativa sea la de Daniel johnson, que si mal no recuerdo es la mayor de esta tipología. Os dejo aquí unos enlaces para que le echeis un vistazo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXGfOj9LLno
> http://images.google.es/imgres?imgur...a%3DX%26um%3D1
> 
> En España hay una presa de esta tipología, pero mucho más pequeña. Es la de Meicende en Galicia (creo que en la provincia de La Coruña).


Siguiéndole un poco más la pista a ésta presa, me ha resultado curiosa, pero que muy curiosa la forma del lago. Podéis ver el embalse aquí: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...466431&t=h&z=9

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues la verdad es que sí. Es un lago con una forma como de agujero de la gloria :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## velaro_006

Hola!

Voy a colaborar un poquitin en este post:

Dos presas que no dejan indiferente a nadie:
Presa de Verzasca (Suiza):

http://www.daywalker.ch/Pictures/IMG_0275.JPG
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...0_22_55_20.jpg

Famosa porque ahí James Bond realizó un salto de 3 pares de narices. Tiene unos 220m de salto desde la coronación hasta abajo y consta en el núm 25 de las presas más altas del mundo -no me extraña-. Como se ve, tiene unos 12 aliviaderos -seis por lado- y el espectáculo de ver el agua caer por ellos es impresionante. Por eso será que Bélesar es una de mis presas ibéricas favoritas, me recuerda a esta.
No sé hasta qué punto es esto cierto pero dicen que durante el llenado, se desencadenaron una serie de pequeños terremotos dada la ingente cantidad de agua que retiene.

Presa de Hoover:

http://www.andrewrossrowe.com/still/...hoover_dam.jpg
http://philip.greenspun.com/images/p...erial-91.4.jpg
http://web.mst.edu/~rogersda/hoover_...ng%20hours.jpg

Presa cerca de Las Vegas (Nevada EEUU) que forma el lago Mead, del río Colorado. Los aliviaderos están situados a los laterales de la presa, estilo Canelles y desembocan seis túneles por lado a media altura en la montaña echando el agua "uno delante del otro" formando cascadas y saltos impresionantes.
Este es el número uno para mi de los embalses, por su construcción, por su forma y por sus aliviaderos. Genial.

Google está plagadito de fotos cada una mejor que la anterior.

Un saludo a todos y espero que os guste!

----------


## jasg555

He estado buscando por si alguien lo había puesto, pero no me ha salido.

Se trata de un paso a paso día a día del levantamiento de ésta emblemática presa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCi4-Lj-3j8

----------


## Luján

Muy buen video.

Impresionante la construcción de esa presa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> He estado buscando por si alguien lo había puesto, pero no me ha salido.
> 
> Se trata de un paso a paso día a día del levantamiento de ésta emblemática presa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCi4-Lj-3j8



¡¡Qué guapo el video!! Que bien se ve como se va levantando poco a poco.

Gracias por ponerlo jasg  :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

guapo, pero guapo, guapo.

----------

